
Adding Personality Back into UI Design - awwwards. [video] - Addono
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_Qjhqeq8tU
======
Addono
For me the takeaway of this talk is that in our race of making UI design more
and more consistent our websites and apps lost personality. This has gained us
a lot (improved accessibility, cheaper, more performant), but during our path
to optimize all UIs become so homogeneous that they lose personality.

It's a trade-off, however sometimes it might be better to be bold enough to
explore and innovate to try to find something better than to stick with what
is known to be working and copy whatever everyone else is doing.

